# Sulphur Springs Steam Models



## Anatol (Apr 23, 2018)

I used to be an avid buyer of Lindsays Technical Books. 
Then Lindsay retired. 
Now it seems many of the links I pursue are dead ends, domain for sale. 
In searching for Westbury drawings, I encountered another: 
Sulphur Springs Steam Models
Anyone know if someone is carrying on their work? 
What happens to the stock and accumulated knowledge when these people shut up shop? It makes me sad.


----------

